# Lenovo G780 mit SSD ausstatten?



## Erik Cartman (16. August 2012)

Wie in der Überschrift bereits erwähnt, bin ich Besitzer eines Lenovo G780. Als Ich mir dieses gekauft und zum ersten mal gestartet habe wurde mir übel. Lenovo hat das Teil so mit Programmen und Tools zugemüllt, dass es einfach ne Ewigkeite brauchte, bis ich mal auf den Desktop zugreifen konnte. Daher hab ich als erstes das Betriebssystem runtergeschmissen, die Platte ordentlich partitioniert (Windows auf ne einzige 750GB Partition, die spinnen doch!) und anschließend ein neues Windows 7 Home Premium aufgespielt. Dabei ist die Systempartition 120 GB groß und die 2te ca 580 GB.
Als ich dann meine gewohnten Programme, Treiber und Einstellungen aufgespielt hab, bekam ich wieder Bauchweh, da das Teil einfach ne Ewigkeit braucht, bis man Browser etc öffnen kann. Vll gehts mir aber auch nur so, weil mein Desktop von ner Corsair Force GT beschleunigt wird.
Daher hab Ich mich gefragt, ob ich eine solche auch ins Notebook klemmen kann. Doch ich komm gar nicht bis ins Notebookinnere, da mir eine Schraube den Zutritt verwehrt hat. Sie lies sich nämlich gar nicht drehen, was zur Folge hatte, dass das Ding "ausgefotzt" ist und man nichts mehr damit anstellen kann.

Bevor ich jetzt versuche, iwie mit Trennscheibe ne Kerbe reinzuritzen oder das Ding aufzubohren (gibt ja so spezielle Bohrer die andersrum Bohren) richte Ich mich mit dem Problem lieber mal an euch. Ich hab schon google abgegrast und sogar youtube, aber niergends seh ich, wie das Teil Innen aufgebaut ist. Weil bei den meisten 17 Zoll Notebooks die man zur Zeit kaufen kann, ist n 2ter Platz für ne Festplatte mit drin. 
Mal abgesehen davon will ich nicht riskieren, die Garantie zu verlieren (Ich hoff die ist nicht schon wegen der kaputten Schraube flöten gegangen!).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## canaan18 (16. August 2012)

Oha da haste aber beim aufschrauben an deinen schlimmsten Feind gedacht? ^^
Also was war das den ursprünglich mit nem kreuzschlitz profil oder fürn imbusschlüssel! Also mein tipp nimm Aceton und reinige den "Krater" und schön alles trocknen lassen, hauptsache es ist total sauber . Dann tust einen starken sekundenkleber (wenn das loch groß genug ist) drauf und fixierst einen Imbusschlüssel der fast genau passt (darf nicht zuviel spiel haben)!
Dann lässt du das ganze ca. 24h oder mehr (je nachdem wie lange der Kleber braucht) aushärten. Und dann versuchst du mit sehr viel gefühl die schraube zu lösen! Falls das nicht funktioniert oder das loch zu klein hier eine andere Möglichkeit: Ich nehm jetzt mal an, dass das ne 3er schraube ist (ist wayne nur das du das prinzip checkst), dann nimmst du einen 2er bohrer und bohrst (gerade und auch mit viel gefühl) mittig in die Schraube ein Loch (nicht zu tief sonst sprengst du das ganze eventuell)! So jetzt kannst du das ganze auch wieder mit sekundenkleber füllen und tust einen genau passenden metallstift rein und versuchst dann, nach dem aushärten rauszuschrauben . Oder du schneidest ein linkssteigendes gewinde rein und drehst ne schraube halt rein (hier halt links rum) und kannst so mit dem festziehen der zweiten schraube versuchen die schraube rauszudrehen  Falls du das mit dem gewinde versuchen willst, solltest du eine andere schraube erst lösen um zu sehen wie groß so eine schraube ist, ob überhaupt platz für eine eingebohrte schraube ist, bzw. wie groß das loch und die benötigte schraube sein muss 

edit: sehe gerade, dass das ne kreuzschlitzschraube war, kein problem, einfach statt dem imbusschlüssel einen kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher fixieren (wobei der imbussschlüssel vllt. auch nicht schlecht wäre weil der mehr kanten hat und so vllt. auch mehr haftung haben könnte, musste ausprobieren)


----------



## Erik Cartman (16. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps
Dann geh ich morgen mal auf Sekundenklebersuche. Würd Kleber aus der Heisklebepistole auch funktionieren? Weil da hät ich genug da


----------



## canaan18 (16. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht recht ob es die nötige Festigkeit mit sich bringt, allerdings kannst du es ja versuchen  (wobei ich darauf achten würde wie sich das Heißwachs dann entfernen lässt, falls es nicht funktioniert ) Beim Sekundenkleber funktioniert das übrings am besten mit Aceton  (ist zwar dann ein Gefummel v.a um nicht das Plastik übermäßig zu beanspruchen, allerdings klappt es ^^
und bitte schön


----------

